# The Clan in Plaid (and Paisley)



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A Picture of Cadeau and Cadie on Valentines. He is wearing a new Puppia harness given to us by Debbie Blaha. And she is wearing a dress I bought while in New York at the shows. It has a heart on it. It actually was at a vendor outside the Yorkie Specialties. It was funny. Someone asked us what the Maltese folks were doing at the Yorkie show. Shopping of course. :thumbsup:










And here is another dress I got for Cadie. The dress is from Prissy Paws. This picture was something I planned to share a while back, as it was taken on New Years. But I JUST found my camera cable.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They look great!!

Cadie's haircut is adorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Carina, they are gorgeous! Cadie in her little dress in the last photo takes my breath away!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sign these two up for a Burberry photoshoot! I love them in plaid!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, very pretty girls and very beautiful dresses! 

Both are very cute and your girls are fantastic models! 
Is there a small black bow on the back of the Burberry dress?

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh VERY cute! Your three are so gorgeous. Bailey has that same blue plaid harness.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Love your pictures Carina.....They are all adorable in their outfits!!! Kisses to all three!!! So glad you posted the pics here~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh Carina, Cadeau and Cadie are TOO CUTE!!!! love what you got them too. 

haha so funny about the someone asking what were you doing in the yorkie show. 

yup! i am a maltese folk, but heck a dog love and animal lover TOO  and loooove to shop for my malts :wub: so much! so yeah! I would probably be shopping at the yorkie show 

thanks for sharing these!

hugs
Kat


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - what a great photo of Cadeau and Cadie in their plaid outfits. Just adorable and the sweetest faces in the world. :wub::wub: And that shot of Cadie in her New Year's dress is to die for. I'm so glad you found your camera cable. :chili: What a beautiful dress on a beautiful girl. :wub::wub:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Carina WOW what beautiful eyes your babies have.. and cute outfits too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

mom2bijou said:


> Sign these two up for a Burberry photoshoot! I love them in plaid!!!


:goodpost: Good idea!

They look adorable in plaid. Cadie's New Years dress is adorable too. Thanks for sharing! I just want to :smootch:them!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

beautiful love the pics !


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Adorable!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful dress! and how appropriate for the clan to wear plaid.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

There are the little Champions! They look so sweet together. And I bet you're having lots of fun dressing Cadie up!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

those are adorable outfits on some SUPER ADORABLE PUPS!..Who are you showing now?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Adorable pictures!! :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love this! Your fluffs are gorgeous! I can stare at Cadeau's face all day he's just so handsome


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments. 



PreciousPrince said:


> There are the little Champions! They look so sweet together. And I bet you're having lots of fun dressing Cadie up!


LOL, I have been going a bit nuts buying her clothes. I have never been one to dress my dogs all that often, but I realized that it is like anything else, when you feel deprived from something you tend to go overboard when you are allowed to do so again. After keeping her in show coat for so long and not being able to dress her, I have been having a blast picking outfits. Plus, I kinda miss her long hair and this makes me feel better about it. 



casa verde maltese said:


> those are adorable outfits on some SUPER ADORABLE PUPS!..Who are you showing now?


Cacia is the one who still needs her points. She actually needs two majors and one single. We haven't shown at all over the winter. I had entered a show, but weather problems forced folks to pull. So, we are looking forward to being back out showing in the Spring. 



Johita said:


> Love this! Your fluffs are gorgeous! I can stare at Cadeau's face all day he's just so handsome


LOL, honestly, I love staring at his little face, too. And boy does he know it. He works his good looks to get away with stuff all the time. He is such a little Cad.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So funny that they know just how cute they are----I love it. I am amazed at how perfectly colored the hair is---no stain at all! You amaze me.


----------

